# Working on recently for 2016 Turkey Season



## greenleecustomcalls (Apr 3, 2016)

Haven't posted in a long time, been working and working in the shop. This is what I have been working on. Feel free to drop by my Facebook page for more details and more pics. Greenlee Custom Calls

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 4, 2016)

Very cool....where do you get green slate tops? I like that. It's different.


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Apr 4, 2016)

The green tops are Anodized aluminum, In this group of pot calls there are a lot of different combinations, slate over glass, glass over slate, glass over wood, aluminum over glass, and ceramic over glass. I have them all broke down with descriptions on my Facebook page, didn't want to post that many pics here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 4, 2016)

We love pictures here....more the merrier bro....

Thanks for the info. Those are great looking calls...


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks, just did not want to post that many pics here I got five more almost finished this weekend so will post those some time this week if I get the chance got a new lathe suppose to be delivered today so that will keep me busy, I have three lathes like I really needed another one like I need more wood lol


----------



## Rick Howard (Apr 4, 2016)

Boy that's a pile of calls! Nice work.


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Apr 4, 2016)

Yeah that's a few months of work actually, ever since deer and duck season ended

Reactions: Like 1


----------

